# Current Theme Song?



## Crimson Lightning (Oct 1, 2010)

Here's mine due to my current anger and misery without my GF (she was taken from me BTW).

Slipknot "People = Shit"

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KnuvUvCn1p0
Lyrics in Description of Video


----------



## .... (Oct 1, 2010)

Still Alive- Portal
:D


----------



## Green (Oct 1, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VkmEZs_Kcms

:U


----------



## Karkat Vantas (Oct 1, 2010)

St. Christopher said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VkmEZs_Kcms
> 
> :U


Don't worry, you already are one.

BURNNNNNNN


----------



## Chief Zackrai (Oct 1, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hRBZyZFPWhk

yeah...


----------



## Green (Oct 2, 2010)

Kammington said:


> Don't worry, you already are one.
> 
> BURNNNNNNN


i know, it fits so well it's like i am a puzzle piece and the song is like... another piece that like fits into my holes, man

man


----------



## Coloursfall (Oct 2, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=clFLit4PCW0

;3c

well more like

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uJHm19MWUvI

but either works


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate (Oct 2, 2010)

Shin Onigashima - Super Smash Bros. Brawl
_
guitar sollllooooooooo_


----------



## Phantom (Oct 2, 2010)

Monster-Skillet


----------



## Barubu (Oct 2, 2010)

Magic-B.o.B feat. Rivers Cuomo

OhmygoshIcouldlistentoitforeeeeeeeevvvvvvvvveeeeeeeeeeeeeer!


----------



## hopeandjoy (Oct 2, 2010)

Anti The Fantastic Garden - Hatsune Miku and Kagamine Rin

Though, to understand it you need to listen to

The Girl's Fantastic Garden - Hatsune Miku


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Oct 2, 2010)

Breaking Benjamin - I Will Not Bow

I just love this band, and I can relate to this song.


----------



## see ya (Oct 2, 2010)

Miracle of Life - Yes

I've been ridiculously happy with life lately for some reason, and awed with existence in general. This song reflects this quite nicely.


----------



## Anomaly 54 (Oct 2, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xwBK31tC5QM

Or or or

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Yy86WS7pzoM


----------



## Bluberry Bat (Oct 2, 2010)

A moment of silence, please, for those who never get the chance~
They show up to the party but they're never asked to dance~
The Losers, The Liars, The Bastards, The Thieves~
The Cynicists, The Pessimists, And those who don't believe in nothing~



Alternately.


----------



## Lady Grimdour (Oct 2, 2010)

Either this or this.

I'm going through a phase, shut up.


----------



## Minish (Oct 2, 2010)

Got to Get You into My Life - the Beatles


----------



## Green (Oct 2, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nUTXb-ga1fo

this too.


----------



## RespectTheBlade (Oct 2, 2010)

well, I have two.

Thia one is If I'm in a good mood, or If I need to be cheered up. (Patrick Stump + Brendon Urie FTW.) And this one's for If I'm feeling upset/sad.

Yeah, I'm weird that way.


----------



## Ether's Bane (Oct 3, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WSEwW2GKGiA

I've been in a pensive mood lately.


----------



## Barubu (Oct 3, 2010)

*Points to sig.*


----------



## Dinru (Oct 3, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E0slhWiBVr4 (couldn't find a not!AMV, sorry.)

This basically describes my worldview :o


----------



## fresh fruit for Adol (Oct 3, 2010)

Sword Summit - T.M. Revolution

Just 'cuz it's time to PAAAATY, and I've been in a really good mood recently for some odd reason


----------



## Green (Oct 3, 2010)

Barubu said:


> *Points to sig.*








?


----------



## Barubu (Oct 3, 2010)

no, 



Arylett Awesomeness: LA FA LALALALALALA FA LAALALALLAA~!
HE
IS
FUCKING
BARUBU
AND HE KICKS MORE ASS THAN YOOOOOOOOOU

YOU COME UP TO HIM
AND HE WILL TOSS
A RAPEFACING ELECTRIC SQUIRREL
IN YOUR EYEEEESSSSS

BARRUUUUUUUUUUU
BOOOOOOOO!
OH MY
DID HE SCARE YOU?
WELL ME TOO!
'CAUSE HE'S HERE FOR YA
FOO!

HE CRAPS EPIC
AND PISSES GOLD
BAAAAAAAAARRRRRUUUUU
BOOOOOOOOO!
HE'S GONNA SCARE YOU
WITH HIS AWESOME
HE SCARES ME TOO
BADASSERY ALL THE WAAAAAAAAAAAY

BAAAAAARRRRRRUUUUUUBUUUUUUUUUU~!~!
FA LALALALALA FA LALALALLLAA LAAAAAAAAA~!


----------



## Green (Oct 3, 2010)

I don't see it?


----------



## Barubu (Oct 3, 2010)

Scroll down.


----------



## Exo-Raikou (Oct 3, 2010)

From Trocadero: Blood Gulch Blues


----------



## Tarvos (Oct 3, 2010)

Anathema - Dreaming Light


----------



## Automata heart (Oct 4, 2010)

Rin and len, gemini. (probably cause i am a gemini.)


----------



## Thanks for All the Fish (Oct 4, 2010)

Apperently, optimism is the word today!


----------



## Missile (Oct 10, 2010)

According to Arylett, I'm gangsta, so this song would only fit ever so perfectly.


----------



## Tomatochu (Oct 12, 2010)

Dinru said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E0slhWiBVr4 (couldn't find a not!AMV, sorry.)
> 
> This basically describes my worldview :o


I prefer the Sixx-am version.

For me it's gotta be 
You're going down - Sick Puppies


----------



## ... (Oct 12, 2010)

Dream Theater - Six Degrees of Inner Turbulence.

And yes, it is all one song. It just had to be divided into nine parts on the album due to its length and -- this being Dream Theater -- the varying musical styles throughout the piece.


----------



## Lili (Oct 12, 2010)

"Ex-Girlfriend" - No Doubt or "Hopelessly Devoted to You" - Olivia Newton John, Grease

Exactly what my life's like now.


----------



## Koori Renchuu (Oct 30, 2010)

This beautiful song.

It explains my outlook on life these days so well.


----------



## Risingbadge (Nov 1, 2010)

Hideki Naganuma ~ "Funk to the Top"

Awwww yeeeeah

That's my jam, baby


----------



## Zuu (Nov 2, 2010)

When the Sun Drank the Weight of Water - Demilich (Nespithe)


----------



## Salamence (Nov 2, 2010)

Black Eyed Peas-I've Gotta a Feeling


----------



## Goldenpelt (Nov 3, 2010)

Shuffle - Masami Okui

Just like cards~


----------



## Cap'n Sofa (Nov 4, 2010)

This would totally be my theme.


----------



## Dannichu (Nov 4, 2010)

This, this a million times. 

I've been playing it _non-stop_ for _weeks_ and I think my housemates sort of want me dead for it.


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (Nov 4, 2010)

I think this one. It sounds like how I've felt lately and whenever it comes on random, I always listen to it.


----------



## Wargle (Nov 5, 2010)

Feel like makin' love

Behind Blue eyes...


----------



## Teh Ebil Snorlax (Nov 5, 2010)

I don't to set the world on fiiiiirrre~

More generally, anything by the Ink Spots.


----------



## EmeraldCityBlues (Nov 8, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RCD14IrOcIs&feature=related

All-time favorite.

Or...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UJkeVkYq8Es


----------



## Tomatochu (Dec 28, 2010)

The good life - three days grace.


----------



## Abwayax (Dec 28, 2010)

My theme song has generally been _Machine Messiah_ by Yes for many years, and I don't see that changing any time soon.

However, were my life some sort of episodic television series, the recurring theme for the current story arc would be _Eden is Burning_ by John Mellencamp.


----------



## Lil' Purple Bird (Dec 31, 2010)

I can't choose between this or this.

But otherwise, I'm not entirely sure. It changes from time to time.


----------



## Abufi (Dec 31, 2010)

as much as i love heavy metal, i really am not a badass person in real life.  at all.  so um

i'd probably have to go with "hellbound 17 1/2" by primus.  i think it's an awesome song but really it sounds silly and maybe even a little dorky.  but i like it.


----------



## Professor Wesker (Jan 10, 2011)

I've been sad/depressed for a while, so I'd say Trouble by Coldplay.
When I'm in a good mood, the Youtube Poop music video Yes Man is stuck in my mind.
When I'm doing boring, tedious schoolwork or just boring work, Where There's a Whip, There's a Way from the 1980's Lord of the Rings: Return of the King.
When I'm at a calm, peaceful area like my backyard at night or at my Aunt's house during a winter night, or in a calm, peaceful state of mind: Super Mario Galaxy Space Junk Galaxy theme. 
When I'm doing chores and having fun doing them: Scrub Scrub Scrub by King Harkinan.
When I'm pissed off and feel like screaming or tossing something: Eye of the Storm by Blindside.
And when I'm flat out miserable, as in bawling my eyes out and my crying sounds almost like screaming (I feel this way sometimes too, I'm not afraid to admit it): Sad Princess from Kingdom Hearts Birth by Sleep (don't be fooled by the stupid sounding name, I was on the verge of tears when I heard it play in Aqua's story when she finds the Seven Dwarves mourning Snow White after she's eaten the poisoned apple).

As you can see, I'm a man of many emotions/themes. I can't pick one song for all my emotions.


----------

